
Rollup 1.0 – Next-generation ES module bundler - domoritz
https://github.com/rollup/rollup/releases/tag/v1.0.0
======
jph
Congratulations to the Rollup team on the big accomplishment of reaching 1.0!

It's a joy using Rollup with Svelte
([https://svelte.technology](https://svelte.technology)) because the tree
shaking gives much faster results i.e. much smaller files. The speed and
source maps are great too.

------
domoritz
The change list is at
[https://github.com/rollup/rollup/pull/2293](https://github.com/rollup/rollup/pull/2293)

------
dang
From 2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10422726](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10422726)

